# PC unbrauchbar?



## Appolon (16. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen
Dies ist mein erster Beitrag hier^^ Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Vor einem Monat hatte ich ein Problem mit meinem neueren PC: Wenn ich ihn aufgestartet habe, leuchtete ständig nur das LED Lämpchen, ohne dass etwas auf dem Bildschirm erschien. Da ich eine Arbeit schreiben musste, kümmerte ich mich nicht um das Problem, und schloss die Festplatte einfach an meinen älteren PC an.
Jetzt würde ich aber gern mal wieder etwas mit DirectX 9 programmieren, wofür der alte IBM aber natürlich zu langsam ist.
Meine Frage deshalb: Wie kann ich meinen alten PC wieder zum Laufen bringen?


----------



## chmee (16. September 2006)

1. Übertaktet ? Vielleicht das BIOS resetten.
2. Testen, ob RAM, PCI/AGP/PCIe Karten richtig sitzen - Vielleicht rausnehmen, abstauben, neu einsetzen.
3. Testweise Peripherie abklemmen oder Karten rausnehmen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Iceripper (16. September 2006)

Hi,

ist vieleicht das Netzteil defekt?
Ich hatte einmal einen ähnlichen Fehler, nachdem ich dann das NT wechselte funktionierte wieder alles.

Mfg Andy


----------



## Appolon (17. September 2006)

Erstmals danke für die Antworten  Das Netzteil funktioniert (habe es bei einem anderen PC getestet), habe versucht das Bios auf 2 verschiedene Arten zu resetten und habe die Karten überprüft. Aber es geht immer noch nicht  Der PC startet wie immer, denn die LED leuchtet, manchmal leuchtet auch noch die HDD LED, doch die gewohnten Geräusche sind dabei nicht zu hören und auf dem Bildschirm erscheint immer noch nichts...

EDIT: Das Netzteil könnte auch zu schwach für den neueren PC geworden sein, fällt mir gerade ein...^^


----------



## Appolon (18. September 2006)

So es liegt wohl definitiv nicht am Netzteil. Ich habe mir ein sehr leistungsstarkes von einem Freund ausgeliehen, hat aber auch nichts gebracht...


----------



## server (18. September 2006)

Kommt am Bildschrim gar nichts?

Oder erscheint kurz der Screen vom Bios und danach nur mehr links oben ein weisser, blinkender Strich?


----------



## Appolon (18. September 2006)

Ne, am Bildschirm kommt gar nichts. An der Grafikkarte kanns aber nicht liegen, habe sie schon ausgetauscht. 
Manchmal wenn ich aufstarte funktioniert übrigens das DVD Laufwerk und manchmal nicht, sowie manchmal noch die HDD LED leuchtet und manchmal nicht^^


----------



## server (18. September 2006)

Tja...wenn beim Starten gar nichts kommt und du dir sicher bist, dass es nicht an der Grafikkarte und am Monitor liegt, würde ich sagen, dass das Mainboard kaputt ist.

Hatte auch vor kurzem so einen Fall, der Beitrag müsste weiter unten auf der ersten Seite sein.

Du kannst ja mal die Laufwerke und den Arbeitsspeicher auf anderen Systemen testen. Aber wie gesagt, ich denke, dass es am Mainboard liegt und da nicht mehr viel zu machen ist.


----------

